# To Soak or Not To Soak



## Waldo (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok..My 2 cents worth here on corking. I have only done4 bottlings now so I am quite the exert on this subject. On my first three bottling experiences I soaked my corks ( George's) and had some problems with some not going fully into the bottle, some popped back out and some accordioned on me. So, armed and dangerous with that knowledge, when I bottled my Port yesterday Idid notsaok. I merely threw them in a bowl of sanitizer ater I had all of my bottles filled, rolled them around a bit and "poof", every one went in perfectly. Now, Imight add here that I am using the Portugese hand corker and a floor corker may work different. But for me, no more soaking my corks before bottling.


----------



## jojo (Oct 23, 2005)

I soaked mine for my first bottling, which is as far as I have gotten with bottling.




I thought they went in better wet.


----------



## Dean (Oct 23, 2005)

Most people are recommending dry insertion now. I have done both, and I have used a portugese hand corker over the years, and now have moved to a portugese floor corker. Hand corkers seem to like a soaked cork as it takes less force, and the floor corker is something I recommend for everyone! I love mine, and now do dry insertions. I just spray lightly with k-meta if the bag has been open a while, and if they are bagged corks, I just set them in. 


I should add that my local supplier (RJ Spagnols retail store at their head office, yes I'm lucky I live close to it) has their corks pre-sanitized, but recommend spraying with a k-meta solution if they have been opened more than 1 month. I buy them in 100 packs and they are synthetic, not real corks since I've had a bad experience with agglomerated corks that were cheap.


I've found that with my hand corker, the dimple I get never goes away, but with the floor corker, I don't even get a dimple in the top! Did I mention I love my floor corker? I think everyone should have one!


----------



## masta (Oct 23, 2005)

I only use the best corks available which are "Fine Vine Wines Perfect Agglomerate #9 X 1.75" and I rinse them in sanitizing solution then place on clean towel so they are slightly damp before inserting with my Italian Floor corker. I rinse only because they touch the wine andthat is the protocol I follow.


No soaking just a rinse to satisfy my need to follow procedure!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 27, 2005)

Santaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! I want a floor corker !! Oh hell..I am Santa


----------



## Hippie (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Oct 27, 2005)

Is there any real difference between the 1.50 and the 1.75s?


----------



## masta (Oct 27, 2005)

Not sure besides .25 inch and 1 cent a piece...George would have the answer. The longer cork obviously give you more surface area for sealing in the neck of the bottle.


I actually have had a few bottles where the cork popped up after insertingbecause the neck flared out just below the top of the bottle. It must have been designed for a shorter cork.


----------



## geocorn (Oct 27, 2005)

With most corks, the longer version is recommended if you want to store your wine for more than 2 years. The added length improves the quality of the seal and the wine has more cork to go through. That being said, my corks are so solid, I don't know that there is that much of an advantage.


Regarding soaking, I am completely against it. With the today's corks, soaking will do more harm than good. The best advice that I can give is to stay away from the plastic corkers. They are junk and just a way for a company to save money on a starter kit. I only sell metal corkers as I want you to have the best experience possible.


As with everything that touches your wine, please sanitize the corks by dipping them in a sulfite solution for 5 minutes, then insert them into your bottle. Be sure to leave enough room for the cork plus 1 inch to make sure the cork stays in the bottle. If there is not enough space, the cork will pop out.


----------

